# Let's See Your Paints!



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's gorgeous!! Here's mine! 
1. Sapphire 9 year old mare, she's my heart horse and thinks i'm the only human on the planet lol.
2. Lakota, Sapphire's almost 4 year old filly. This one is my baby of the bunch.
3. Bella, Sapphire's 2011 filly.
4. Apache, coming 4 year old colt and daddy of Bella and Tequila.
5. Bonnie, 12 year old cremello mare and mother of Cheyenne and Tequila.
6. Cheyenne, Bonnie's coming 4 year old filly.
7. Tequila, Bonnie's 2011 filly.


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

^^^^^^^
Beautiful horses, oh I want to take Cheyenne home with me


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

karebear444 said:


> ^^^^^^^
> Beautiful horses, oh I want to take Cheyenne home with me


 Thanks!! A lot of people want Cheyenne, in fact we've turned down several offers on her.


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Thanks!! A lot of people want Cheyenne, in fact we've turned down several offers on her.


I completely understand. I wouldn't sell Mariah for any amount of money, she is priceless to me as I'm sure your horses are to you.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, well, neither of these is actually mine LOL.

This one, I bought him as an unhandled 5 year old stud, put some training on him, and then sold him to a rancher over in Oklahoma


















Then this little filly is one that I broke for a customer a few years ago. I was still living in Amarillo at the time so it took dang near a year before I got her broke (can only do so much when riding a young horse once every 2 weeks :?).

This was when I first got her, she was just over 2









And this was that fall, just about a month before I sent her home


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very nice Paints lovely colors


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is the Pinto pony I rode his name is Lamar 
and the last picture is my cousins Shire/Paint Storm


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's my PMU boy, Dozer! He is about 8 years old and around 18.2hh


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

ok so first is Zorro.. 8 year old paint qh cross. Two blue eyes! Love HIM
second Sunny almost five. my baby boy! 
third Poncho! dads hunting horse. One blue eye!
and then Camo. My filly!
cute in the last picture she is like ! Whats that!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very cute horses


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

All Paint mares here...left to right... "Lady", "Mandy", "Angel", and "Cinnamon"


----------



## Ponylover123 (Mar 31, 2012)

there all so lovely


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

I adore Paints! :lol:


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Sadly I don't own this little horse anymore, I gave him away last summer, two days after my birthday. Chance was my first horse, I miss him dearly.:'(
Not he isn't full paint, he's also half Arab. But I thought I'd share anyways.
















^^^last picture of us ever.








^^^That's his new owner, I'm so happy for this little girl.<3


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

My turn! here is Kalypso. hes 9 years old. His birthday is 3 weeks. Going to have a party for him. ) 



















here is kalypso as a baby. I dont know how old he is because this is the pic they put on his apha papers.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

that little girl looks very happy and the horse does too


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I like the markings on Kalypso


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Heres Rodeo. He is my first horse and only horse. He is a 2yr old Paint/TB cross, his grandsire is Gilded Time, who won the Breeders Cup back in 1991, and I believe went undefeated. 










































I just love this horse, he may not be the smartest, or the best looking, but he has an amazing mind on him, and I just love his personality!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

This is Gerronimo, my one and only paint.


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

My Cheyenne


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Heres my little stud muffin, Jockey Club/APHA 









More recently:











Half sister (also Jockey Club/APHA)


----------



## torty (Dec 14, 2011)

This is my friends old pony Gina  she was so gorgeous


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Here is my paint boy Remi 
He just turned 8, I have had him his whole life.
We started him as a 6 yr old because he was always a runt.
I wish I had more recent pics, we have been working a lot with my trainer and we have started our jumping!





























He is a complete handful but I love him 

He has come a really long way from a bucking, falling maniac, to a horse that has faithfully carried up to and over every jump we have attempted 

<3


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Gorgeous paints everyone!!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Can I post a picture of mine, even though he doesn't have "color"?

Ravishing Beau, 1998 registered APHA gelding


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Subbing :grin:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Gotta say it again, everyone has such gorgeous horses!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

The picture of the one being lunged is my dad's paint gelding PintoBean. And the other picture is of my old paint mare and her colt Lancer


----------



## jessicashallperish (May 18, 2012)

My lovely mare "white mare" never actually named her and white mare just stuck. she's a bit crazy, won't let anyone else ride her and is completely unpredictable certain situations. :} i love her though.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

APHA Swen Sparks Fly AKA "Hennessy" or just Henny. He's five weeks old in the pictures, and turning eight weeks on Monday!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^^Henny is Gorgeous!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

Oh I love this thread ! But at the same time super jealous lol...I would die for a paint..my dream horse is a black and white paint with a black man and tail!!!!! All such pretty horses !!!!


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

My paint gelding, Romeo. I love him to pieces, and will be sad to see him go.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Everyone's paints are so beautiful!!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Here are my paints! I need to get some better pics...Hm...

First is Gulliver. He's a bay tobiano cross of some sort. He's an awesome little trail horse.



















And this is Josie. Approx. 13 years old. She was a broodmare all her life before my friend rescued her. This pic was back when she still had her lingering winter fuzzies.


----------



## samiam517 (Jul 21, 2010)

This is Dreamer 
She's my care horse, I watch over her while my friends away at college. She is a 15 year old paint arab cross and absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Djinnjer (May 11, 2012)

Beautiful horses everyone! 

Here's the horsey love of my life, my girl Fiona. 4 yr old grade, rescued last Halloween from less than ideal situation. As evidenced by her more recent photos, she's proving to be an easy keeper. We're working on getting more muscle, less fat. :lol:


----------



## Tia And Pretty (Jun 15, 2012)

Lovely Horses!!! But it's my turn!


Pirate<3



























Oops Sorry didn't expect that to be THAT big!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I know,she's been popping up all over the place on here,but thought I'd share on this thread as well. 
Chica,5 yr.old Paint mare
Last pic is of her at just a few days old


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

here are my paints. First pic is of Inanna watching over Atreyu napping 3 days before having this years colt. Second pic is of Inanna pretty little head. And lastly another pic of Inanna to show full body sot. Excuse her heavieness in the last shot she had a colt 8 hours later LOL


----------



## AmberNichole (Jun 23, 2012)

LOL poor girl!


----------



## xoxoNohea (Jun 25, 2012)

*Nohea*

Nohea, my 3 year old gray tobiano gelding. I always wanted a paint and fell absolutely in love with him the minute I met him. These pics were taken before he came to live with me so I'll have more soon


----------

